# 1983 760



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Since Tinshield posted a beautiful '98 5200, I thought I would post one of my own early Treks: a 1983 760. I am the original owner, and this one as well as two others were purchased as frames only, but sadly this is the only one I have left. From vintage-trek it is the 174th 760 ever built. 

I recently repainted the frame, (yeah I know it kills "collectability," but these early Treks were made to be riders, not collectors) plus, it really needed it. I also "converted" it to a fixed gear. (but all the braze-ons and DH remain, incase I ever go back to running gears on her.) I had fun with the rebuild, so now it is a mixture of vintage and modern parts and is still a joy to ride:





































And in case you are wondering, this old frame has ~150-250k miles on her. The three original 760s, as a set, were ridden exclusively (two race only main & backup one training only) from 1983 to about mid 1985, when one was destroyed in a crash. The two remaining (one race, one training/backup) were ridden exclusively until 1987 when I destroyed one on a roof rack/garage incident (actually did more damage to the rack and my roof, but the frame was tweaked enough to render it gone). This one remaining was ridden exclusively until 2004 when it was taken out of service, for something more modern.

zac


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Zac, awesome bike. Nice to see such a simple machine.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Realy nice looking bike ,and nice paint job too !


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, yes it is simple. I could stip this to the bearings, clean and rebuild it in probably 2 hours. And I not talking just taking the components off the frame, but breaking down each individual component into its sub-parts too. These are fun machines to work on, The quality of those old Campy NR/SR parts are unbelievable.

In my cruising around the net looking for replacement parts and things, I was stunned to find some of the prices that NR/SR was commanding. Almost didn't want to reuse some of it. (Especially the Cinelli 1R stem and Cinelli bars.) But I have extra's tucked away in case.

The build is:
Vintage bits:
-Frame/Fork: (V) 1983 Trek 760, 58cm, Reynolds 531c db tubing, silver brazed lugs, and Campagnolo dropouts
-Stem: Cinelli 1R 110mm
-Bars: Cinelli 66s "Champione del mondo" 40cm
-Headset: Stronglight Spidel alloy.
-Seatpost: Campagnolo SR
-Brake levers: Campagnolo SR
-Brake calipers: Campagnolo SR (short reach)
-Frame Pump: Silca Impero with Campagnolo steel head. (pronged type)
-Cage: Blackburn alloy
-Pedals: Suntour Superbe Pro (sealed)
-Clips: Christophe steel

Not Vintage, but not modern:
-saddle: Brooks Swift (black)

Modern bits
-Crankset: Campagnolo Record Pista - 165mm crankarms, 47T ring
-BB: Campagnolo Centaur for road triple sealed, 111mm symetrical: 43.3 chainline. (didn't go with the Record BB, as it is not sealed. I am thinking of using a Phil Wood BB, simply because I don't like the black cups on the Centaur!) 
-Pedals: Shimano Dura-Ace 7800s 
-Chain: KMC INOX S10 1/8" stainless steel, with master link 
-Cog: EAI 1/8" x 16T steel 
-Lockring: Surly stainless steel
-Freewheel (for winter): White Industries UNO 20T
-Wheelset: Formula sealed high flange hubs 32H drilling (F/F) with 3mm spacers for the 126mm rear dropout spacing. I get a 43mm chainline, with the EAI cog. Mavic CXP22 rims, DT stainless spokes.
-bar tape: Bontrager gel cork (white)
-bar ends: Bontrager reflector type
-brake cables: Campagnolo stainless with black housing
-brake pads: Kool Stop (scott mathausers)
-tires: Panaracer Paseala 700x28 (for the red walls) (Bontrager RXL 700x23 are pictured)
-fenders: Honjo Konken 35mm hammered aluminum (these are really sexy, but a pain to set up, lots of mods to make them fit right)

zac


----------

